# Fliping Mods



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Every time I offer a part when someone asks about a spare, I get a bollocking, I ask if anyone would be interested in my ICE it gets removed

People ask what's my car worth nothing gets said

Fucking amazing, zero contribution to the forum other that to piss people off

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

mate, you know exactly what you are doing, you know exactly what you are selling and what you expect for it, so why not follow the rules FFS :roll:

hardly a bollocking either :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Paul....you better not be after my title of worst behaved forum member m8 lol


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Lets not go there again - mod edit


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hilly10 said:


> Lets not go there again - mod edit


You can bugger off Paul, this is my title and keeping it lol (Paul hilly)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I blame Paul myself :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> Fucking amazing, zero contribution to the forum other that to piss people off


Yeah I agree when do you ever see Hoggy, John H or Paul answering TT related queries HUH HUH HUH

Rob did you even think before posting matey :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Paul....you better not be after my title of worst behaved forum member m8 lol


That's yours for life Gary :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

jamman said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking amazing, zero contribution to the forum other that to piss people off
> ...


I was generalising rather than name the MOD, but as IKON has responded not al ot of contribution in the MK II Section


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

neilc said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Paul....you better not be after my title of worst behaved forum member m8 lol
> ...


Honorary member so to speak... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

I was told you were a bad boy back in the day Rich, so just trying to beat your title


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> I was told you were a bad boy back in the day Rich, so just trying to beat your title


You know what Gaz you're bad when you rock the boat or even state the bleedin' obvious. I've done both and don't regret doing either.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

See one mod bans someone for a valid reason and gets removed from the mod list, another banned me for no valid reason and becomes a saint go figure. Depends who you're friends with I suppose. :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Amen brother.....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> See one mod bans someone for a valid reason and gets removed from the mod list, another banned me for no valid reason and becomes a saint go figure. Depends who you're friends with I suppose. :?


WTF are are you on about? Stop talking in riddles and come out with it. You have to remember we don't all 'live' here. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > See one mod bans someone for a valid reason and gets removed from the mod list, another banned me for no valid reason and becomes a saint go figure. Depends who you're friends with I suppose. :?
> ...


Nick has been removed from the Admin list for moderating club posts and banning someone who frankly needed banning . John H did the same to me for no fucking reason that was valid and he's the fucking golden boy now [smiley=argue.gif] depends who you are friends with doesn't it?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> See one mod bans someone for a valid reason and gets removed from the mod list, another banned me for no valid reason and becomes a saint go figure. Depends who you're friends with I suppose. :?


Because you can't see my posts due to ignore list.........stop sheit stirring and go back to your own forum ya wally.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> Nick has been removed from the Admin list for moderating club posts and banning someone who frankly needed banning . John H did the same to me for no fucking reason that was valid and he's the fucking golden boy now [smiley=argue.gif] depends who you are friends with doesn't it?


Well that's one version


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Children please.

It's a forum with a load of wankers (including myself) bashing shit out on a keyboard because we have fuck all else to do.

Grow up. All of you.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag said:
> ...


Thought I would have a look on ttoc forum and you are fully badged up on ttoc membership number, yet on here you have altered your committee status and debadged? Hmmm maybe you are just looking for a row Andy? Your sig means nothing if your posts on ttoc site have you badged and here nothing.....so you still work for ttoc simples xx


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> :?


SHUT THE FUCK UP. :evil:

Sort it out like grown men. You're all wittering like a bunch of yummy mummies who've exchanged keys in a car park and got left out...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Listen to Nick Drake. Chill.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry boss........me be good boy now.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Sorry boss........me be good boy now.


Gaz, sometimes I come down for breakfast and after scoffing it check the forum. I look at it and wonder why I get involved sometimes.

There is a lot of shit and I'm the first to admit I dumped it there a while ago. But I did have a purpose. There was a lot of injustice here but I have to say this place has lost the quality.

As much as I hate to admit it KMPowell did keep control. He was a dick but a fair dick most of the time.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Thought I would have a look on ttoc forum and you are fully badged up on ttoc membership number, yet on here you have altered your committee status and debadged? Hmmm maybe you are just looking for a row Andy? Your sig means nothing if your posts on ttoc site have you badged and here nothing.....so you still work for ttoc simples xx


Its all because of you, happy ? Everytime I post you take it as the gospel according to the TTOC well it's not it's me. I have my own voice and my own thoughts and when on the rare occasion I post on here now that's all it is.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would have a look on ttoc forum and you are fully badged up on ttoc membership number, yet on here you have altered your committee status and debadged? Hmmm maybe you are just looking for a row Andy? Your sig means nothing if your posts on ttoc site have you badged and here nothing.....so you still work for ttoc simples xx
> ...


Wow, are you saying the whole ttoc committee problems are duke to me? Or could it be that now you have no one to edit your posts or delete topics where you have we'll overshot the mark that is also my fault.
Oh come on man grow a pair and act like a man Andrew and not a child lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Gaz, leave it. Unless you're gonna get a team to replace this lot do you think you can continue to criticise?

The last effort to dispose of the committee was frankly an ill-organised embarrassment. I cannot be part of a team that talks the talk but can't walk the walk.

You're just being an idiot frankly. Be satisfied being a pleb on the TTF like me and have a laugh.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rich, I think you are missing the point here.....Andys whole posts have been aimed at me by the looks as being the whole cause that the ttoc is having problems. It is him attacking me not the other way round here. If I was that peed off I would ring the person and arrange a meet for a one to one chat maybe........what ya think?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


What I'm saying is the reason I removed my TTOC icons on here is down to you , this is my account not a TTOC account . These are my thoughts and feelings not the TTOC's . You don't seem to be able to take that in so I thought I'd make it easier for you.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

This is getting as F*cking stupid as the TTOC


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Andrew grow up please you are embarrassing yoursef


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Come on enough is enough


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kids.

You're all being children. Man up. Get a hotel for a weekend, sit down and sort this shit out.

You're all an embarrassment.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Come on enough is enough


James I am done with this person.......his logic is flawed and he is irrational to say the least. My last post I promise!


----------



## LeeTT (Feb 27, 2013)

As a new member to the forum.....

Really foks?

Sort this shit out via PM.

:roll:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

.[/quote]

There was a lot of injustice here but I have to say this place has lost the quality.

.[/quote]

No it has'nt i'm still here, lurking in the shadows.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

IKON this is now way off topic should it not be locked :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

robokn said:


> IKON this is now way off topic should it not be locked :lol:


As it was your topic I will oblige


----------

